# what was the emperor's purpose for angron



## Horus666 (Jan 18, 2011)

what was the emperor's purpose for angron


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

You may as well ask what his purpose was for any Primarch.

But if you're asking what his purpose was for a psychotic berserker, then the real answer is that he didn't* intend for Angron to land on some planet where gladiators were hooked up with cerebral implants that made them batshit violent.

* Unless you subscribe to the idea that the Emperor intended for the Primarchs to be scattered to those specific planets... in which case, allow me to agree to disagree with you.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I think Angron was always meant to be the angry tough guy. :grin: 

On a serious note, you simply cannot know. The Emperor chose the roles for his primarchs after he rediscovered them, so having found Angron as an angry, angry man he would have just resigned him to being the berzerker that he became.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Well we really dont know what angron could have become because of the implants that enhanced his beserk rage to ridiculous levels. However upon his landing he did rip the shit out of a load of eldar with his bare hands, and even before they became "world eaters" his legion were known for brutality and rage. 

I always think that alot of the chaotic primarchs have there own loyal counterpart really, its an analogy that easily comes undone but a few examples in my opinion
angron russ
lorgar sanguinius
peturabo dorn
kurze corax

All the primarchs as we see in the first heretic were essentially first and foremost meant to be killers, leaders in battle that brought worlds under the swell of the emperors rule.

I dont think the emperor had a specific purpose for angron, though he does to me represent the emperor's merciless unforgiving rage.


----------



## Caratacos (Aug 26, 2008)

I wonder why the Emperor never sent Angron to Anger Management classes... =p


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

deathbringer said:


> Well we really dont know what angron could have become because of the implants that enhanced his beserk rage to ridiculous levels. However upon his landing he did rip the shit out of a load of eldar with his bare hands, ...


To be fair, he was a baby, and thus (A) unarmed and (B) probably not educated on the proper way to defeat those trying to kill you. 



> ... and even before they became "world eaters" his legion were known for brutality and rage.


Brutality? Sure. All Founding Legions were brutal. The conquest of Terra shows this, and even idealistic Legions like the Word Bearers confess with a straight face that they would raze populations, bomb planets to dust, and wipe out xenos as needed.

But rage? That's a different cookie altogether. There's a reason why Angron felt the need to fit his Astartes with the same chips, after all.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I dont really think that he had a specific purpose for anyone of them. But after they were scattered, they kind of chose their own purpose.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well if there was purpose i believe to be that if the big E needed a job done as messy as possible Angron was the man to do it


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Pre-Primarchs:

Most ferocious Legions are the War Hounds (World Eaters) and the Blood Angels.

Primarchs Found:

The World Eaters become even more ferocious and bloodthirsty.
The Blood Angels ruthlessness and brutality is tempered by Sanguinius.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I alwyas wonderd why there pre heresy colors were white and blue


----------



## zerachiel76 (Feb 12, 2010)

I think he was going to be the Emperor's hairdresser and when he found out it tipped him over the edge. :biggrin:


----------



## MEQinc (Dec 12, 2010)

TheSpore said:


> I alwyas wonderd why there pre heresy colors were white and blue


Cause it shows off the gore better. It`s possible they never actually repainted it, just stopped cleaning.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Its easier not to clean the blood off. White PA stains easily.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

To kill shit?


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Thats a good question. I believe that after _Prospero Burns_, I think that each legion kind of had a certain trait that made them excel to a certain degree. I think some people disagree with this. As where the Space Wolves had that animalistic, savage, yet tactical ability to fight battles, I think the War Hounds (Before they became World Eaters) were a relentless legion. Of course the not in the sense of being a tough legion like the Death Guard but in the sense they were determined to get the job done and just destroy.

I wouldn't be surprised if there was more to the legion. Maybe if ADB gets the job to write a novel on them there could be more defined traits of the legion before the introduction of Angron and his anger implants.


----------



## jmambrosian (Nov 30, 2010)

I agree with the counterpart idea as the world eaters seem alot like the space wolves however the wolves do still seem to have some level of control. Where as the eaters don't. To me it seems that wolves can unleash their fury when ever they want where as the eaters have to work up to it. A good example os this is the attack on the dock in Battle for the Abyss. The wolves have a purpose to acheive and so go for that objective, they turn up the heat when they need to, but still keep their heads. The eaters on the other hgand start slaughtering en route to the dock, they then relase the berzerker within.


----------

